# Forgeworld goodies



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

*More Forgeworld Goodies*

New Forgeworld stuff


Dark Eldar Reaper 
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/DARK_ELDAR_REAPER.html

Dark Eldar Reaper Rules 

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/r/Reaper.pdf

Space Marine Heavy Weapon set
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/SPACE_MARINE_HEAVY_WEAPONS_SET.html

Astral Claws Transfer Sheet
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ASTRAL_CLAWS_TRANSFER_SHEET.html


Eldar Transfer Sheet
http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/New_Stuff/ELDAR_TRANSFER_SHEET.html

All available to pre-order now for despatch in the week commencing 27th June.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Transfer sheets look usable enough, I actually like the SM heavy weapons, but the Dark Eldar Reaper... I realize they're Xenos and they're into pain, but that just looks like they're trying to ram that prong right up someone's... yeah.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Sweet! They look great


----------



## Count_the_Seven (May 19, 2010)

Love the SM heavy weapons. Seems a good price as well!

:biggrin:


----------



## HereticHammer01 (Apr 29, 2011)

Very nice, love the Reaper in particular.


----------



## Overbear (May 10, 2011)

Just ordered 3 sets of the SM heavy weapons. They are pretty much identical to the 1st and 2nd gen stuff, somthing my whole army is based on.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Shandathe said:


> Transfer sheets look usable enough, I actually like the SM heavy weapons, but the Dark Eldar Reaper... I realize they're Xenos and they're into pain, but that just looks like they're trying to ram that prong right up someone's... yeah.


When I read what you wrote about the Dark Eldar Reaper I almost ended up shooting soda out my nose.

Granted...probing people with something that is WAY too large seems right up their alley.....You know, there is probably a fetish for that.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

I like those heavy weapons  time for another long fangs squad


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

I just finished rebuilding all my old long fangs to hold the new weapons.

And then they go and make them again.

Sigh.



Ps I want them!


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

"quick guys, theres some new DE, we need a model for our forgeworld range and quick"


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

am i the only person who dislikes the older SM back packs? - other than that i love the heavy weapons.

the reaper is really cool imo, kinda wished that the gun was mounted higher up, i mean its like the "c*ck cannon" for the FW stompa...


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fallen said:


> am i the only person who dislikes the older SM back packs? - other than that i love the heavy weapons.


I actually like the packs, but I'm not a big fan of the weapons. :laugh: They just seem very static to me, like they were designed for extended battles rather then the lightning strikes the SM usually make. I do like that the weapons are self contained (meaning no wires) but that Heavy Bolter looks like it carries on turn of shots and that's it.

I do love the Las Cannon though


----------



## Eleven (Nov 6, 2008)

Zion said:


> ...probing people with something that is WAY too large seems right up their alley...


Some of us are just born with it zion.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

I'm literally drooling over the DE reaper, minus the "prong" as ppl called it. Can't wait to get my hands on a model to paint. :biggrin:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

The more they bring out old space marine equipment, the more I want to make a pre heresy army.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The more they bring out old space marine equipment, the more I want to make a pre heresy army.


Well, it appears they are doing their job!

And it's working on me too.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Words_of_Truth said:


> The more they bring out old space marine equipment, the more I want to make a pre heresy army.


They _are_ making it easier and easier...


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Shandathe said:


> Transfer sheets look usable enough, I actually like the SM heavy weapons, but the Dark Eldar Reaper... I realize they're Xenos and they're into pain, but that just looks like they're trying to ram that prong right up someone's... yeah.


Exactly why I'd buy the Shock Prow everytime, despite it not being worth anything.


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Katie Drake said:


> They _are_ making it easier and easier...


What's the betting they make it REALLY easy and make imperial amour 12: Hersey 30k.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd take that bet. Everything against it.

Goodies is a very subjective term. Only the Dark Eldar semi-interests me.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> I'm literally drooling over the DE reaper, minus the "prong" as ppl called it. Can't wait to get my hands on a model to paint. :biggrin:


18+ eyes only





somebodies looking for a dildo! we so know your looking at that 'prong' with lustful eyes, Drannith watch out!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's entirely embarrassing reading that.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=Girl

Just in case you haven't seen one, Khainite Assassin.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

oh i have, quite intimately.


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

How'd I know someone was gonna say something like that. ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## Maidel (Jun 28, 2009)

Im married, and have a child - so I know something - yet I have utterly no clue what people are talking about...


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

arumichic said:


> How'd I know someone was gonna say something like that. ROFLMAO!!!


if I didnt think you could handle the joke, I would not have said it, but you really set yourself up for it XD


----------



## arumichic (May 14, 2011)

Yeah I did sadly. I was also kind of wondering how long before someone would crack a joke similar to that. I was trying not to set myself up, but oh the failure....


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Kudos to FW for getting the reaper out, hopefully its just the start of things to come, some crew kits for the raider/venom other infantry options would be cool too.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

yeah I hope anyone who has the ability to suggest stuff to FW, suggests that they make new 'different' Crew Kits for the DE, IE: Warriors for venoms, Wytches for raiders, because, though they 'claim' the crews for each will work on the other... they dont.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Sorry, this Reaper is as half-baked a concept as ever. It looks stilted and lazily done, all they did was scale up a HWB and attach it (poorly) to the prow with some new "fancy" sails that are copy-paste from your nearest Chinese river boat. I can't dig it. This is T-E-R-R-I-B-L-E. But as usual, people are loving it.

Sigh.

Note: This vehicle is also extremely unfluffy.

Quick WTF Edit*:
• The Reaper may take any of the following:
- Shock prow...........................................................................5 points

WHAT??? How on earth would someone fit a shock prow on this thing? That's it, FW have officially gone batshit insane.

_*Read the following in Jeremy Clarkson's voice._


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Looks like someones a bit butt-hurt. It looks just fine, and obviously, the shock prow is the gun itself.


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

When is next IA coming? I want that Sally dreadnought.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

When It's Done.

Seriously, FW is hardly better about information than GW.


----------



## xenobiotic (Jun 7, 2008)

I like the heavy weapons (my favourite being the heavy bolter which I envision doesn't fire that many bullet/shells per round rather explosive ones, suits my imagination better), I might get a set or two for future projects.



Fire Tempered said:


> When is next IA coming? I want that Sally dreadnought.


To be fair the rules for that Dreadnought is already released (IA 10, I believe) so I assume that the release of the miniature will not be tied to a release of a particular IA book.

So, yes, it will be released "when it's done".


----------



## Fire Tempered (Dec 16, 2010)

Thanks for answer, I didn't know that. Saw picture in that thread from FW day or whatever manifestation is called and thought it would come in next IA. Some of that stuff is already released, like chaos dwarfs gun, I hope we' ll see dread soon.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice , I like it.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Masked Jackal said:


> Looks like someones a bit butt-hurt. It looks just fine, and obviously, the shock prow is the gun itself.


No, definitely not. This is just something they didn't think about when they rushed to produce this tripe. If the shock prow was the gun itself, it wouldn't be an option.

But I guess you're just a troll trying to wind people up, so I'll just move along.


----------

